# instalacja dwóch Windows obok Linuxa

## sherszen

Witam,

Na dysku mam Windowsa XP oraz Gentoo Linux. Chciałbym doinstalować do tego Widnowsa 2003 Server. Po zainstalowaniu drugiego Windows na_pewno utworzy mi się menu rozruchowe Widnows. Będę musiał Wybrać z listy Gruba najpierw Widnows, a potem wersje systemu. Jak zrobić, aby nie tworzyło się to drugie menu rozruchowe i żebym miał wszystkie systemy w menu Gruba?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Redhot

Nie będziesz miał dwóch.

MBR nadpisze ci się windowsowym bootloader-em. 

Odpalasz wtedy LiveCD, chroot, edytujesz grub.conf (dopisujesz Win2003), grub-install i viola ;P

----------

## sherszen

No a załóżmy, że jak zainstaluję sobie XP i 2003. Pojawia się wtedy Windowsowe menu rozruchowe. A jak zainstalować to, aby Windows 2003 pozostał sam? Muszę koniecznie edytować boot.ini, czy może jest jakaś metoda instalacji, aby system nie wykrywał poprzednich instalacji?

----------

## Redhot

Z tego co pamiętam, to 2003 Ci nie wykryje i będzie sam, to nie Linux   :Cool: 

----------

## Exil

Wykryje. Odczyta to właśnie z pliku boot.ini na pierwszej partycji.

----------

## Redhot

Może i tak, ale co z tego?  :Razz: 

Nie rozumiem w czym masz problem sherszen.

Instalujesz Winde 2k3, update gruba i po sprawie.

----------

## sherszen

No nic, po instalacji wyedytuje boot.ini. W raze czego można tn plik odbudowac przecież... bo niestety... ale ten plik jest potrzebny nawet jeśli bootloaderem jest Grub. Przynajmniej tam są wpisane parametry Widnows dotyczące pamięci, ekranu powitalnego, itp.

Jutro się weznę za to wszystko... więc po sprawie dam SOLVED.

Dziękuję za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

Możesz zrobić tak:

- zainstaluj XP na jednej partycji

- przy pomocy np. http://www.ranish.com/part/ ustaw tę partycję jako ukrytą (Hidden NTFS)

- zainstaluj 2003 na drugiej partycji (uwaga, musisz także przestawić flagę Active na tę partycję, na której instalujesz, dotyczy to także XP wcześniej!)

- "odkryj" partycję XP, w tym momencie masz dwa Windowsy, które nic o sobie nie wiedzą

- przestaw flagę Active na partycję boot lub / Linuksa, zależy jak chcesz

- na koniec konfigurujesz i instalujesz Gruba

Ja tak mam i działa miodzio. Podczas instalacji wszystkiego najlepiej jest tworzyć partycje gdy potrzeba, np. przy instalacji XP masz tylko 1 partycję + dużo wolnego dysku. Drugą partycję tworzysz przed instalacją 2003, itd.

----------

## sherszen

Bałem się użyć Ranisha. Chciałem użyć wersji stabilnej, ale nie supportuje ona systemu plików NTFS. Po prostu wydzieliłem partycję i zainstalowałem 2003. Problem się pojawił i teraz mam menu Gruba oraz Windowsowe. Dodałem do Gruba drugą pozycję z Widnows. Różnią się partycjami. Po wybraniu dowolnej z nich pojawia sie menu rozruchowe Windows i mam do wyboru 2003 i XP. Jak zrobić moge aby mieć wszystko w jednym menu? Chciałem usunac flagę boot, ale nic to nie dało... do czego to w ogóle jest? Jakoś Grubowi nie robi to problemu i system jest ładowany.

Tak się zastanawiam jeszcze... jeśli ukrywam jakaś partycję, to przecież zmieniają się odniesienia do innych ścieżek. np. ukrywam C i instaluje system na G. Po zainstalowaniu przywracam partycje C, wiec system teraz znajduje się na H. Jak to w ogóle ma być?

Dam swój podział dysku jeszcze...

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS //Windows XP

/dev/sda2            2551       19457   135805477+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            2551        5100    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda6            5101        7650    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda7            7651       10200    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda8           10201       10262      497983+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda9           10263       12694    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/sda10          12695       15244    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS //Windows 2003

```

Dysku logicznego nie można ustawiać jako aktywny... prawda?

----------

## mbar

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Chciałem użyć wersji stabilnej, ale nie supportuje ona systemu plików NTFS.

 

Jakieś herezje. Co ma piernik do wiatraka? Ranish to program do edycji tabeli partycji, a nie NTFS, ext3 czy innego Solarisa. Używam najnowszej bety i działa dobrze.

Z tymi partycjami to masz słabo. Obydwa Windowsy potrzebujesz zainstalować na partycji podstawowej.

Teraz będę mówił powoli, bo widać mój poprzedni post nie trafił do celu  :Smile: 

Zaczynasz od pustego dysku. Tworzysz sobie 1 podstawową partycję np. 20 GB na Windows XP. Jedną. Ustawiasz jej flagę active (ranishem, ale jeśli chcesz za każdym razem ładować livecd z fdiskiem to proszę bardzo. Twój czas.). Instalator XP widzi ją jako C:, formatujesz w instalatorze i na końcu jest gites, XP mają wstawać normalnie.

Wracasz do ranisha. Tworzysz 2 partycję podstawową, też może być 20 GB, od razu po tej pierwszej. Ustawiasz 1 partycję na Hidden NTFS. Ustawiasz 2 partycję na active. Instalator Win 2003 widzi ją jako C:, chyba to oczywiste? Formatujesz, instalujesz itp., na koniec 2003 mają normalnie wstawać.

Teraz na dysku masz po prostu dwa niezależne Windowsy.

Instalację Linuksa robisz już na dowolne nowe partycje, począwszy od 3 podstawowej jako /boot. Czwarta partycja to już będzie rozszerzona, z całym stadem logicznych w środku. Tylko trzeba przed instalacją Linuksa ustawić 1 podstawową na NTFS, a z drugiej usunąć flagę active (przenieść ją na /boot).

W GRUBie trzeba tylko potem umiejętnie używać poleceń makeactive i hide/unhide oraz rootnoverify z chainloader. W ten sposób XP i 2003 kompletnie się nie widzą. A startują z GRUBa jak malowane.

Cała filozofia. Robi się samo.

----------

## sherszen

Pozostawajac przy fdisku... jak ukryć nim partycje? Reszte chyba zrozumiałem. Mam zainstalować na 1 partycji Windows XP. Następnie na drugiej 2003. I teraz konfiguracja Gruba powinna wyglądać tak:

```

title Windows XP

unhide (hd0,0)

hide (hd0,1)

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title Windows 2003

unhide (hd0,1)

hide (hd0,0)

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## mbar

W fdisku robisz to wpisując polecenie "t" (zmiana typu istniejącej partycji) z 7 (NTFS) na 17 (Hidden NTFS). Uważaj, bo fdisk nie gwarantuje, że istnieje tylko jedna aktywna partycja  :Smile:  Musisz najpierw na jednej wyłączyć, a na drugiej włączyć. Polecenie "a" to po prostu przełączenie flagi na drugi stan.

Grub wygląda dobrze.

----------

## Piecia

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Pozostawajac przy fdisku... jak ukryć nim partycje? Reszte chyba zrozumiałem. Mam zainstalować na 1 partycji Windows XP. Następnie na drugiej 2003. I teraz konfiguracja Gruba powinna wyglądać tak:
> 
> 

 Mogłeś wcześniej ukryć partycję z winxp przed instalacją win2k3, bo jak dobrze kojarzę windows automagicznie odkrywa ukrytą partycję która wcześniej była widoczna. Ja tak miałem z winxp i partycjami vfat. Jeśli wcześniej były widoczne pod windowsem to nic nie dawało ukrywanie z poziomu gruba.

Druga sprawa to możliwe że instalator win2k3 mógł wrzucić jakieś pliki na partycję z winxp. Daj znać czy działa ci ukrywanie z poziomu grub'a i czy windowsy normalnie działają. 

Acha tak jak ci wcześniej napisali  zamiast ranisha możesz użyć (c|s)fdisk'a.

Zawsze możesz z poziomu boot.ini uruchomić grub'a musisz tylko wcześniej skopiować pierwsze 512B z miejsca gdzie masz zainstalowanego grub'a. Np. jeśli masz w sda to:

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=grub.bin bs=512 count=1
```

a plik grub.bin wrzucasz na partycję z boot.ini i dopisujesz do niego takie coś w postaci:

```
c:\grub.bin="GRUB"
```

----------

## sherszen

Zawsze jakieś problemy... Zmieniłem organizację dysku:

```
> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda 

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x01610c75

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            2551        5100    20482875    6  FAT16

/dev/sda3   *        5101        5104       32130   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            5105       19457   115290472+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            5105        7654    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda6            7655       10204    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda7           10205       12754    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda8           12755       12819      522081   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda9           12820       15369    20482843+  83  Linux

/dev/sda10          15370       19457    32836828+   b  W95 FAT32

```

Chciałem zobaczyć jak działa to ukrywanie partycji w Grubie. Więc dodałem wpis hide i unhide jak pokazywałem w poprzednim moim poście. Na dysku sda1 znajduje się Widnows XP. Sda2 jest wolny, nie używany i tam będzie Widnows 2003. Sda3 to moja partycja boot ustawiona jako aktywna.

Wpis Gruba dotyczący XP:

```
title Windows XP Professional

unhide (hd0,0)

hide (hd0,1)

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Przy próbie wybrania Widnows pojawia się taki błąd:

```
Booting `Windows XP Professional`

unhide (hd0,0)

Error 22: No such partition

Pres any key to continue...

```

Po usunięciu opcji hide i unhide system startuje poprawnie. Czemu tak się dzieje?

----------

## Piecia

Może coś nie tak z plikiem /boot/grub/device.map? Sprawdź czy zgadza się odwzorowanie hd0<->sda

Co ciekawe miałem tak samo jeśli zainstalowałem grub'a do sda1 i poprzez boot.ini uruchamiałem go. Dopiero usunięcie opcji hide, unhide pomogło uruchomić pozycję z windowsem.

----------

## sherszen

Plik device.map:

```
# cat device.map 

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

```

Chyba sporo brakuje... powinienem dodać pozycje z dyskiem twardym, (hd0) /dev/sda, czy może wszystko jest w porządku?

//edit dodałem linie z dyskiem twardym, ale nic to nie zmieniło...

Jakieś sugestie?

----------

## Piecia

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chyba sporo brakuje... powinienem dodać pozycje z dyskiem twardym, (hd0) /dev/sda, czy może wszystko jest w porządku?
> 
> //edit dodałem linie z dyskiem twardym, ale nic to nie zmieniło...
> ...

 Przeczytać info grub'a. Spróbuj może ponownie zainstalować grub'a z opcją --recheck, nadpisze to plik device.map i może coś jeszcze  :Smile: 

----------

## sherszen

Z tym hide i unhide to bywa różnie... Ja miałem niedawno z tym problem. Nie pomagało przeinstalowanie Gruba. Wydaje mi się, że problem jest tutaj nałożony na Gruba patch. Ja używam Gruba który mam dołączony do Arch Linux i na bugzilli było napisane, że problem występuje z patchem GPT. Po przekomompilowaniu Gruba bez patcha, zainstalowałem. Po ponownym uruchomieniu hide i unhide działają. Do czego ten patch jest?

----------

